# stablizers



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok , a long stab. needs less weight out front than a shorter one.if you shoot competition. you need to stay inside the rules. depends on what class you shoot. most use one that you can add weights to fit the style that you shoot weather it be compound, or Olympic style . they are really getting pricy now.you don't see the aluminum stab much any more. different sizes stiffer , or thinner less wind, more vibe. most target shooters are running 26-30 inches out front.and don't forget to get a bunch of weights..which are pricy also. some people use flat washers,and just paint them. some get friends to make them some if your lucky enough to know someone.the two top co. are Doinker....Bee stinger. both have a different thread size..the idea is to add weight ,,, mass to get the float smaller..hope this helps. mike


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

That helps,,, but my real question would be,,,, if a 30" aluminum is less than $100.00 and a 30" carbon is over $200.00 ... Is the carbon going to perform that much better, or be quiter?

thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

my opinion, the carbon reduces more vibration don't know where you are getting the alum. stab. prices from, but there are lots of stab.30 inches less than 100.00 made from carbon. fix max pro 69.99 cartel Midas xd89.99 Easton a/c/e 89.00 i think coach Bernie has some in the 1oo.oo range win,win 84.99 .. i haven't see many alum stab. in a while.. you had a lot of Q. there


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

They have found that stiffer is better. The high rigid carbon stabilizers are stiffer then an aluminum stabilizer.
This stiffness allows the weights on the end of the stabilizers to do their job more efficiently, which is to reduce the rotational forces upon release of the arrow.


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks


----------

